# Looking for Mp3 - non instrumental music



## Mayflower (Mar 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if there mp3 aviable about the use of non instrumental music for the worship ? I already send a mail to John price, maybe some knwos some other links ?


----------



## jolivetti (Mar 11, 2007)

*A Capella Links*

Here are a couple:

I always enjoy this site of Gaelic Psalm Singing from the Hebrides

And RPCNA's Crown & Covenant Publications has a lot of a capella psalms to download here. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## jolivetti (Mar 11, 2007)

*Well, maybe not*

Sorry, I just realized you said "about a cappela music" and not the music itself. 

In that case, I can rather un-humbly suggest the sermon I preached this morning from Colossians 2. You can find the audio here. The part about instruments comes about halfway through the sermon. 

I'd welcome any interaction on my exegesis or application of that passage, especially toward the use of instruments in worship.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

John Girardeau's _Instrumental Music in the Public Worship of the Church_ is on Sermon Audio.


----------

